# Variety Betta Art



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi!!!
I started a "Betta Poems" thread a while ago and I decided to do a a new thread.
Post the name, a photo, and some things about your betta fish, and choose if you want me to do Minecraft art, poems, or photo editing (just fading some parts and changing photo filters etc.)
I'll post a picture of Minecraft art:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I can also try drawing your betta, but I'm not very good.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here, this is Sora (white and... multicolor) and Darth Bubbles (black and green). You can do whatever fits your fancy to them, they're good boys.


Sora is a troublemaker and an escape artist. 

Darth is like a little puppy dog, eagerly swimming back and forth whenever he sees me or food.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is an edited photo of DARTH BUBBLES. I tried to make Sora jumping over the divider on Minecraft but the jumping look didn't work out so I'll try a poem instead, but it isn't ready yet.
Anyway here is DARTH BUBBLES:


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

He looks scary o.o
As a Sith should, awesome job :3


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry, the poem on Sora will be late.


----------

